# Release all on-hold messages



## mossi (Dec 26, 2005)

iv e got a pm stuck in pm land, i cant retrieve it, yet my inbox is empty ? any ideas.

thanks

Folder is 0% full (0 from 100 messages stored)

Compose messageYou have 1 private message currently on hold because of full folder.
Release all on-hold messages&#8230; they will be re-sorted into the appropriate folder if enough space is made available.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Click the 'Release all on-hold messages' link and it will sort it out for you.


----------

